# Bildwechsel nach 3 sek. in WinCC durch ein VB Script



## Gangwa (6 November 2006)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe eine Frage unzwar: 

Ich möchte einen Bildwechsel nach 3 sek. in WinCC flexible vornehmen.

Dies soll aber über ein VB Script laufen und nicht über eine betätigung einer Taste.
Geht das Überhaupt ????? 
Wenn ja bitte ich um Hilfe.

vielen Dank im vorraus

MFG
Gangwa


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 November 2006)

Hallo Gangwa,

ich stecke mit den Skripten zwar selber noch in den Kinderschuhen, aber so könnte es zumindest erst einmal funktionieren:


```
Variable_Bildwechsel = Variable_Bildwechsel + 1
If Variable_Bildwechsel >3 Then
 Variable_Bildwechsel = 1
End If
 
Select Case Variable_Bildwechsel
 Case 1 HmiRuntime.BaseScreenName = "Name_Bild_1"
 Case 2 HmiRuntime.BaseScreenName = "Name_Bild_18"
 Case 3 HmiRuntime.BaseScreenName = "Name_Bild_324"
End Select
```
 
Das Skript könnte dann bei Wertänderung einer Variable (Blinktakt) aufgerufen werden.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Gangwa (12 November 2006)

Hi Onkel 

Danke ich werde es gleich mal ausprobieren.

Mfg Gangwa


----------



## KalEl (13 November 2006)

warum über ein script ?

es gibt die funktion bildanwahl variabel. damit kannst du über eine variable die die bildnummer enthält jedes gewünschte bild aufrufen.


----------



## CrazyCat (13 November 2006)

Weil man sonst die 3 Sekunden Verzögerungszeit nicht realsieren kann und es nur über ein Skript automatisch erfolgen kann......naja übr Bereichszeiger könnte es ggf. auch klappen.


----------



## KalEl (13 November 2006)

irgendeine aktion soll ja das script starten. dann im script 3 sek warten und dann das bild aufrufen.
*das bedeutet 3 sekunden lang eine endlosschleife im script.*
*das ist murks und kostet enorm resourcen.*

besser finde ich das z.b. so
die aktion die das script aufruft setzt ein bit in der steuerung. steuerung lässt zeit ablaufen. nach ablauf der zeit wird die funktion bildaufruf gestartet.


----------



## CrazyCat (13 November 2006)

Sofern Ressourcen zur Verfügung stehen ist das besser.

Ich habe auch ein Projekt bei dem auf dem Panel ein Endlosskript läuft.

Die Steueurung ist mit dem Speicher oben auf 99%, da muss was ausgelagert werden.

Manchmal ist eine Trennung der Programme der SPS und der Programme des Panels besser, vor allem dann wenn die Projekte universell, mit nicht immer gleicher Konfiguration, verwendet werden.


----------



## KalEl (13 November 2006)

CrazyCat schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein Projekt bei dem auf dem Panel ein Endlosskript läuft.


 
weiss ich. 

du solltest aber auch erwähnen, dass du diverse probs damit hast/hattest.


----------



## CrazyCat (13 November 2006)

Ja stimmt. Ich hatte (hoffentlich) diverse Probleme das Ding stabil zum Laufen zu bringen.

In letzter Zeit habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit dem Ding -> ich hoffe das bleibt so.  

Ist schon eine feine Sache wenn man einfach das Programm auf eine andere Steuerung die ohne Panel oder mit einem anderen Panel arbeitet kopieren kann ohne das man etwas ändern muss oder Schrott mit sich rumschleppt.

Dafür ärgert mich jetzt ein CP, siehe Feldbusse. :twisted:


----------



## Gangwa (13 November 2006)

Hi 
Also Eure Tipps sind gut ich bin auch schon einen ganzen Schritt weiter gekommen allerdings habe ich noch eine frage:

Gibt es nicht eine Variable die von alleine die Systemzeit abfragt??????? 

mfg 
Gangwa


----------



## KalEl (13 November 2006)

die zeit der CPU oder vom panel ?

bereichzeiger.
datum_uhrzeit_sps. synchronisiert die panel-zeit mit der cpu.

andersrum gehts auch.

die panels gehen imho aber recht ungenau.


----------



## CrazyCat (14 November 2006)

Wenn ein CP343-1 an der SPS verbaut ist, kann auch NTP genutzt werden, um immer die genaue Uhrzeit auf der S7 - CPU zu haben.

Über den Bereichszeiger den KalEl schon erwähnt hat, kann dann die Uhrzeit auf das Panel übernommen werden.


----------



## Gangwa (14 November 2006)

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Jetzt funktioniert alles .


----------

